# Post here and Furret will give you a theme song.



## Furretsu

Because I'm bored. :[ And also need to spread some music!

*NOTE THAT IF YOU REQUESTED ALREADY BUT IT'S NOT UP, *check page 6. If you posted before then, you'll need to post again. Sorry.

Also be sure to mention genres/qualities you want in a theme song, unless I know you well. xD

Post away. =D

*A

*Adnan - _"Solitary Ground" by Epica_
Altmer - _"Haunted" by Stream of Passion
_Amaguq - _"Everytime it Rains" by Ace of Base_
Ambipom - _"Lovelorn" by Leaves' Eyes_
Animorph - _"Es Zieht Dich Davon" by L'Âme Immortelle_
Arylett Dawnsborough - _"My Little Phoenix" by Tarja

_*B

*Blaziking 175 - _"Blue Alice" by Ayria_
* 
C

*Capitain Jay - _"Blücher" by Kamelot_
Catch-22 - _"Special" by Garbage_
Charteon - _"Glass Window" by Mediæval Bæbes_
Chimera - _"Science" by The Birthday Massacre_
cheesecake - _"Looking Glass" by The Birthday Massacre_
Cirrus - _"Feel It" by Jakalope_
CNiall - _"Alone" by The Gathering_
coughsalot - _"Pahinta tänään" by Indica_
Crystylla - _"Locked Within the Crystal Ball" by Blackmore's Night_

*D*

  Dinru - _"All That She Wants" by Ace of Base_
Dewgongeru - _"Androgyny" by Garbage_
Desolater66 - _"When I Am Queen" b_y _Jack Off Jill_
*
E*

Eevee - _"Stupid Girl" by Garbage
_ethereal_joe - _"Shortest Day" by The Gathering_
EvilCrazyMonkey - _"Our Truth" by Lacuna Coil_
Exo-Raikou - _"Nocturne" by Secret Garden

_ *F*

Flareth - _"Alive" by Omnia_
Full Metal Cookies - _"Magical World" by Blackmore's Night_*

H*

Harlequin - _"Peep Show" by Miranda Sex Garden

_*I*

  Icalasari - _"Would You Be Happier" by The Corrs_

*J*

Jolty - _"Every Now & Then" by Alyson Avenue_
Jason-Kun - _"You Decide" by Fireflight_

*K*

Kahlen - _"Shamandalie" by Sonata Arctica_
Keta - _"A La Mode, A La Mort" by Angelspit_
Ketsu - _"Waiting for the Snow" by Helen Trevillion_
KMew - _"Only Happy When it Rains" by Garbage
_Koori Renchuu - _"Von Den Elben" by Qntal_
Kratos Aurion - _"The Edge of Infinity" by Lunatica_

*L*
 
Leviathan - _"Heroines" by Diablo Swing Orchestra_
link008 - _"Eccentric" by After Forever_
Linzys - _"Shut Me Up" by Mindless Self Indulgence
_LitatheLighmosa - _"Movie" by The Birthday Massacre_ 

*M*

may white - _"Never Wanted to Dance" by Mindless Self Indulgence_
Music Dragon - _"My Revenge on the World" by Ayria_

*N*

NWT - _"Quietus (Score Version)" by Epica_
Number 100 - _"Façade of Reality (The Embrace That Smothers, Part V)" by Epica_

*P*

PichuK - _"To Die For" by The Birthday Massacre_
pikachu269 - _"Now & Forever" by Xandria_

*R*

Ramsie - _"Happy Birthday" by The Birthday Massacre_
Renteura - _"Sanguine Sky" by Tristania

_*S

*Salamander - _"Ravenheart" by Xandria_
Spaekle Oddberry - _"BLUE BIRD" by ayumi hamasaki
_Spoon - _"The World is Not Enough" by Garbage_
Squarewalker - _"Red Stars" by The Birthday Massacre_
surskitty - _"Saalistaja" by Indica_

*T*

Tailsy - _"Happy Home" by Garbage
_Tiggy - _"Grace" by Apocalyptica_

*U*

ultraviolet - _"Believe" by Franka Potente_

*V*

Valor - _"Never Enough" by Epica_
Verne - _"Beautiful One" by Agua de Annique_
Vladimir Putin's LJ - _"Pretty Life" by Jakalope_
Vyraura - _"World of Glass" by Tristania_

*W*

Walker - _"House of Heroes" by Battlelore_
Worst Username Ever - _"Come Cover Me" by Nightwish_

*X*

Xikaze - _"Hella Good" by No Doubt_

*Z*

Zephyrous Castform - _"Beautiful Emptiness" by After Forever_
 Zeta Reticuli - _"The Pharaoh Sails to Orion" by Nightwish_
Zora of Termina - _"5 Jahre" by L'Âme Immortelle_
zuea - _"The Heart of Everything" by Within Temptation_
Zyn - _"Elegy" by Leaves' Eyes_

*#*

... - _"Unlaced" by Emilie Autumn_​


----------



## Harlequin

I want a theme song! :o


----------



## Tailsy

I politely demand my song. :3


----------



## Furretsu

I'm just gonna update the first post, so uh, if you post, check there. :D


----------



## octobr

Uh.

Ok.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I can has theme song?


----------



## Cryssie

... :D Theme song me!


----------



## xkze

you know me well enough. o:


----------



## nyuu

Gimme a song please~~


----------



## Flareth

Theme song plox. My genre is Country and classic rock.


----------



## coughsalot

I want to try this...


----------



## Furretsu

coughsalot, I don't really know you enough to just give you one. =/ Got any genres or qualities you like?


----------



## Altmer

HI THEME ME


----------



## coughsalot

Furretsu said:


> coughsalot, I don't really know you enough to just give you one. =/ Got any genres or qualities you like?


Not really... I'll take whatever you offer.


----------



## Furretsu

Mmkay, I just kind of picked one of the hat then for you, but hey. It works.


----------



## Capitain Jay

theme song plzkthxbye.

either a love song or a song about time btw


----------



## Keltena

Mind choosing one for me? I'm bad with genres, but I generally like melodic music. Interesting lyrics are also nice, but not necessary. Thanks~


----------



## Keta

I would like a theme song. :O Something... unique? Preferably something dynamic or with a catchy beat.


----------



## Music Dragon

It's always amazed me how you somehow manage to find it... _pleasurable_ to do these things for other people.


----------



## Furretsu

I think it's fun, MD. :D


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Hello, my theme song if you please!


----------



## Music Dragon

Furretsu said:


> Music Dragon - _"My Revenge on the World" by Ayria_


No. I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Furretsu

I didn't pick that song because of the lyrics.


----------



## Altmer

why did you pick haunted for me

I'd expected like fucking March of Mephisto or something


----------



## Furretsu

I wouldn't give anyone March of Mephisto. The song's not human.


----------



## Altmer

I'm inhumanly angry

no but why a song I don't even know :(


----------



## Jolty

OOH OOH
this thread is cool

postpostpost!


----------



## Renteura

Theme me please?
:o
And if you don't know me, I'm classic rock-ish.


----------



## Music Dragon

*THEME SONGS:*
Furretsu - _"Mr. Grieves" by The Pixies_


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Whoah, Furret, my theme song is a song about farming!


----------



## Furretsu

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Furret, WTF!?  I may live in Kentucky, but you need to choose a song with lyrics that befit the person.


----------



## Furretsu

Since when is it about the lyrics? I don't pick songs for people because of their lyrics.


----------



## Leviathan

*insert generic theme demand here*

He likes something that is dark and riveting, with a quick, catchy beat.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Theme me up, furret.

I like disco (D:), 60s to 80s pop, and then after that I'm ok with some stuff for other genres. I'm ok with it so long as it doesn't make my ears bleed or is too boring.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Alright, since I dared to view this thread... D:

I'm fine with almost anything. Preferably something that's not too loud.


----------



## Furretsu

Loud? If you think it's too loud, turn it down.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Well, OK, that is a subjective term. I believe a better way to put ti would be nothing with a pounding beat. Something softer. I dunno, music is hard to describe for me. :P

I dunno about you, but I don't think Enya could ever be perceived by myself as loud, no matter how high the volume is.


----------



## Furretsu

Well, I gave you a ballad, so. :P


----------



## Zyn

Theme song for me?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Eh... Go ahead. Give me whatever, really.


----------



## Fireworks

posting in this topic


----------



## DeadAccount

May I have a theme song? I think you know me well enough.


----------



## Coloursfall

:D theme me up please?  

(psst do I have to give you a Genre or do you kknow me enough?)


----------



## #1 bro

I don't really need one, but I also don't really want to be hunted down. :0 

So, you can give me one, I guess.


----------



## Ambipom

Give me an awesome theme song or... I don't know.


----------



## nastypass

...:V?


----------



## Pikachu

Can I get a theme song?


----------



## KMew

I think you might know me well enough?

if not, then... I don't know. Tell me. xD


----------



## surskitty

I traded in my theme song for more sparkles.

bizarre jpop/jrock ftw


----------



## Valor

Aye, if need be, I'll post.


----------



## Furretsu

I've started repeating some bands, but oh well.


----------



## Renteura

Sanguine Sky seems to fit me well. ._.


----------



## spaekle

Oh, no! I'll be hunted down! ; ; 

Things with beats that can be danced to are fun. Or just fun-like songs in general. I'm not very good at this.


----------



## Spoon

I will ask for a theme song, but I hardly ever l listen to music. Ah, but I do like soothing  orchestrated, or bouncy music. 

 Thank you~


----------



## Furretsu

I was hoping someone would ask for something orchestrated. :D


----------



## Lucariking

Since I don't want to get hunted down... > _ > 
Theme song me! I like anything with a catchy beat.
Oh, and heavy metal and rock. :P


----------



## Dewgong

I want a theme song... D:

Preferably something you think I'd like... I have a song in mind, but if I told you what it was, Furret wouldn't be giving me a theme song, I would.


----------



## RavenMarkku

i dun wanna be hunted down.


----------



## #1 bro

You should have given Spoon a song by Spoon. D:


----------



## Eevee

posting in a gimmick thread


----------



## Crowned Clown

..well, I looked, so I might as well post. what do I like, what do I like..

Um.. Jpop shtoof. :D


----------



## Linzys

Song me up! >=|


----------



## Darksong

I'm doomed. I have to post here. *sigh* give me my theme song... I don't need any specific things, but I tend to like softer songs more.


----------



## Seritinajii

Cool, theme songs.

Heh, I bet my avatar's gonna influence it quite a bit. Anything but rap or heavy metal, please.


----------



## Ramsie

I'd rather not be hunted down. It would just... mess my schedule up completely. I'd like a song, please. As for genre, um... rock? I'm bad at defining genres. So I'll probably just take anything.


----------



## Squirrel

I don't want to be hunted down and killed until next Friday. Upbeat not-rap song, please?


----------



## PK

Why not. :D


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I want a theme song! Classic Rock, plz.


----------



## Furretsu

Stop saying classic rock, guys. It's not a genre and never has been.

Will get to the rest sometime.


----------



## OrangeAipom

You don't know me well enough, but the first post says I have to post here, so just look through my old posts. I don't want to choose my own genre.


----------



## PichuK

First post says I must, so I did. :|


----------



## Lupine Volt

Um...Yah. I'm posting for a theme song...soft rock if that's ok. *That is a genre, right? I think it is*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Theme song'd be pretty cool, uncle AK.
If you need me to post a genre or whatever do tell.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Something slow, and melancholy, please.


----------



## 87

post


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Theme song please? :D

Something country or pop that is a wonderfully up-beat song that makes you happy hearing it.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I guess I want one. Alt. Rock is the best.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Fine, _regular_ rock!


----------



## Furretsu

oh christ :V looks like I have work to do


----------



## zuea

theme song?


----------



## Chimera

Heeey. :D I want one.

... Think you know me well enough, Furret? Or should I give you a genre?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Theme sooonnnngggggg.....

Linoone wants.


----------



## Charizard Morph

:P
I already have a theme song!!
lol, But i need a new one.
Anything but scremo or rap.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

What about me?

And please no chart pop, 'kay? Preferably something hard rock/metal-ish.


----------



## Zeph

Could you possibly find one for me? But not rap or hip-hop aor anything else that's mostly people shouting.


----------



## CNiall

I'd be quite interested to see what my theme song would be (although rap or screamo wouldn't be entirely welcome).


----------



## Vyraura

damn that big red banner >( can't have furret after me I ran out of bear traps


----------



## Furretsu

god damn it you people

why are there so many of you!

i'll get to this... _eventually_


----------



## Mad MOAI

I LIKE K.K. DIRGE.

THEME SONG PLEASE!
*
NANKAI KORONDATTE TATSU KEREDO*

*TACHIAREBA IMA KURUSHIMI-- WHEEEEE!*

thubete thorau thouri no kanthei! :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Furretsu said:


> god damn it you people
> 
> why are there so many of you!
> 
> i'll get to this... _eventually_


but if we don't post you'll hunt us down
presumably to kill us

and i'd rather not get killed, it seems unpleasant ):


----------



## Not Meowth

Yeah, I'm posting because of the threat. Am I off your hunting-down list now? =<


----------



## Dannichu

Hurr, I just came here to see what you'd given people, but that message on the first post was a tad threatening, so pick one for me too. Hey, if you don't want to be overloaded, don't make these kinda of threads :3


Though the only artists I've heard out of the whole list are Nightwish and Ayumi Hamasaki. X3


----------



## OrangeAipom

Worst Username Ever said:


> What about me?
> 
> And please no pop, 'kay? Preferably something hard rock/matal-ish.


Everything is pop. @_@


----------



## Lady Grimdour

theme song plox.

I'm into thrashy beats, needs to be fast and have clean vocals. Probably double-pedal drums.


----------



## Aobaru

Seritinajii said:


> Anything but rap or heavy metal, please.


I second this motion. 

Alt rock, electronica, stuff like that.


----------



## DeadAccount

I had forgotten about this thread! Thank you Furret, that song is lovely :3


----------



## Celestial Blade

I want some raw, angry metal, with profane and/or violent lyrics. That suits me best.


----------



## OrangeAipom

I thought he didn't judge on lyrics.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Whatever.


----------



## Minish

Me, please! D:


----------



## Renteura

Can I has another one?

:D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Renteura said:


> Can I has another one?
> 
> :D


yo some of us are still waiting for our first one go away ):<


----------



## Renteura

Okay. D:

But I still want another one after he finishes yours.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

s'okay i already consider my theme song to be 'smut' by tom lehrer with an occasional 'you're the best around' by joe esposito and a touch of 'A.D.I.D.A.S.' by JC Chasez
but i'd like another opinion :0


----------



## Furretsu

oh god I should maybe um

but I'm so _lazy

_how about this: post again if you want one and I'll just give everyone who posts underneath this post one

sorry :(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

post


----------



## Vyraura

lets see what happens now


----------



## Kratos Aurion

in b4 Furrets get overwhelmed again


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

my song is :sunglasses:


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Um okay never heard of it but I suppose I'll have to go give it a listen sometime. Thanks.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Gimme my theme song!... Please?


----------



## Furretsu

whoo, all updated


----------



## CNiall

I'd like to see what my theme song would be. :o


----------



## Vyraura

furret was indeed psychic in picking my favorite tristania song 0.0


----------



## hopeandjoy

I'd like one please. I like Alt. Rock. Why? Because I'm cool like that.


----------



## Zeph

Shongplish.

Anything that isn't essentially people shouting (Ie. Rap, Heavy Metal and the like.)


----------



## Vyraura

ZC you don't have any idea what heavy metal is, do you
please shut up because you don't. 

nor should it _ever_ be grouped with rap.


----------



## Zeph

If you're getting annoyed at me because of it, then I obviously don't know what it is.

Oh, and I wasn't 'grouping' it with rap, as such.


----------



## Furretsu

lmao at heavy metal being people shouting


----------



## Chimera

Hey? :D

I want one.


----------



## OrangeAipom

postcount++


----------



## Dinru

I'd like one :3

Hyper songs seem to suit me well, as well as ones that have some sort of message. And love songs are okay too.


----------



## Linzys

Secondpost.

I like techno/europop type music. :B


----------



## Abwayax

requesting a theme song even though I already gave myself one a year ago

I tend to like long (10 to 25 minute) songs with lyrics that make no sense, I believe the formal term is progressive rock

number 100 out


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Is posting again

Theme song please? :D

Something country or pop that is a wonderfully up-beat song that makes you happy hearing it, if possible. If it doesn't make sense, that's even better.


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Posting again*

Soft rock, if you can find any. Take your time.


----------



## Furretsu

will have these by the end of the evening


----------



## PichuK

repost


----------



## Zeph

Okay, erm. This song is... odd, but... oh well.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*posts again*

Have I mentioned I really only listen to country, and sometimes rock and pop? Because I've never even heard of my theme song. >>


----------



## Furretsu

Zora of Termina said:


> *posts again*
> 
> Have I mentioned I really only listen to country, and sometimes rock and pop? Because I've never even heard of my theme song. >>


well now you have something else to listen to

enjoy broadening your horizons

also working on adding some now


----------



## Ramsie

Can I have one?


----------



## cheesecake

Post post

Something all happy like Haruhi's songs :D


----------



## Furretsu

all done


----------



## Dewgong

Guess I posted before page 6.

I want one :D


----------



## ultraviolet

Post plz? :D


----------



## OrangeAipom

ArtificialFlavour said:


> postcount++


That meant I wanted one, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Linzys

Woah.

That's so...random. xD Thankya!


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Meef.

Something touching, but rock-ish.


----------



## zuea

theme song?


----------



## ethereal_joe

hi. I like hard rock and alternative metal.


----------



## Minish

Argh, didn't see your alert.

Can I have a theme song, please? :3


----------



## Koori Renchuu

May I have a new theme song?


----------



## Furretsu

Sorry only one per person :(

All updated~


----------



## Exo-Raikou

I've always wondered what my theme song would be.

Could I have one?


----------



## Adnan

Please give me a theme, something catchy and the lyrics have a lot of meaning.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Furretsu said:


> Sorry only one per person :(
> 
> All updated~


I'm asking for a change of song.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

gimmie my theame song


----------



## Amaguq

I'd like one too please. I like to listen to Rock, Alternative, and some Pop.


----------



## Chimera

... Ah, Furret? I never got one. D: I did ask after you made that alert post, but I still never got one.

Can I have one now...?


----------



## Furretsu

Sorry, Chimera. Must have missed your post. I'll get on these tonight.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I want one:D

It doesn't need to be a specific genre.


----------



## Icalasari

Can I has Themesong?

EDIT: NO Heavy Metal

Also, make it Christian Rock or something that little girls scream over (AKA Why is that even CALLED music!?) and I will brutally murder you with a spork

You have been warned


----------



## Desolater66

I would like something like Three days grace.  punkrock /heavymetal


----------



## Furretsu

Desolater66 said:


> I would like something like Three days grace.  punkrock /heavymetal


You just named three different things :V Do you want something in the vein of Three Days Grace, punk rock, or metal?

Also will get on these (lol how many times have I said this) later. My willpower is DESCENDING FROM THE HEAVENS


----------



## Old Catch

I'd like one please. ^^ Um. Progressive rock is good for me... but most of what you like is awesome, so whatever.


----------



## Desolater66

Give me something Heavy metal.


----------



## Furretsu

Too late, already picked one for you :( But it's a good song so hopefully you won't mind


----------



## Jason-Kun

I'd like one. I perfer it to be Japanese, and something having to do with courage or the like, but any Christian Rock xong will do as well. ^_^


----------



## Desolater66

Great how do I receive it?


----------



## Furretsu

all updated whoo :V

I don't actually send the songs to you, you'll have to find them. Try Youtube or torrents or P2P or whatever, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Celestial Blade

(you forgot ME!)


----------



## Furretsu

I don't give theme songs to people I don't really like, sorry.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I'll take one if it doesn't bother you.


----------



## Furretsu

done


----------



## Desolater66

Ok so you told the forum post here for a theme song but your being biased against me. You post in my threads and you don't like me but fine whatever.


----------



## Furretsu

Desolater66 said:


> Ok so you told the forum post here for a theme song but your being biased. You post in my threads and you dont like me but fine whatever.


What did I do wrong now? You posted asking for a theme song and I gave you one. It's even a song I personally like. I really wish I could understand what you're saying.


----------



## Desolater66

Furretsu said:


> What did I do wrong now? You posted asking for a theme song and I gave you one. It's even a song I personally like. I really wish I could understand what you're saying.


You just told me sorry I dont give theme songs to people who I dont liike.

I said you post on my threads all the time and you dont like me so why are you being unfair now? xD

Edit- sweet whats the song called


----------



## Furretsu

I was feeling obscenely kind.


----------



## Desolater66

Furretsu said:


> I was feeling obscenely kind.


Ok thanks . what is it called and by who?


{ creepy cuz ur hardly ever kind but ok)


----------



## Furretsu

When I Am Queen. By Jack Off Jill. Just like it says in the first post.


----------



## Desolater66

You think I'm egotistical power hungry fiend? thanks for the song dude.


----------



## Old Catch

I like my song a lot. ^^ I hope the chorus doesn't apply to me, but meh.


----------



## Furretsu

Catch-22 said:


> I like my song a lot. ^^ I hope the chorus doesn't apply to me, but meh.


I don't really take lyrics into consideration for the most part, so no, it doesn't apply to you. =P


----------



## Old Catch

Furretsu said:


> I don't really take lyrics into consideration for the most part, so no, it doesn't apply to you. =P


Oh, well I like it even more then. ^^ It's on my mp3 player.


----------



## Furretsu

Glad you enjoy. :D


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Meh let's see what you've got. =P


----------



## Ayame

You don't know me that well, probably as some annoying random person, but, oh well.
Please no heavy metal, sorry.
May I have a song, please?
I don't mind Jpop or lots of things, and you have really good taste, so it shouldn't turn out that bad.


----------



## Renteura

Song please. :D


----------



## Retsu

I'm not really doing this anymore, guys. Sorry.


----------

